# Floofy pictures (coat length), and critique?



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Okie doke, I wasn't sure if I should resurrect the other thread I created (reference coat length), or if I should just start a new one with pictures at the beginning. 

So...here's the new thread! 

What do you think: _*Short Stock or Long Stock?*_

Here is a shot of Kaiser's rear feet:


toefloof by jsnail17, on Flickr

And ear:


earfloof by jsnail17, on Flickr

And a side shot of his head (I apologize for the crazy expression...its hard to get a picture of him when he doesn't know "stay" yet!)


crazyeyesideview by jsnail17, on Flickr

ALSO...

I won't be showing Kaiser (no papers) but structurally, is there anything you can tell from the following two images?


sideview by jsnail17, on Flickr


walk by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

In my very UNprofessional opinion.....I think he's a long coat, or at least will have a more "fluffy" coat. Those stick up hairs around his ears remind me of the Wildhaus J litter pics and Jinx. 

He is SUPER CUTE either way!!!! What a knock-out.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would love love love for him to have a longer coat! Breeder says he'll be short...but I'm hoping the breeder is wrong 

And thank you! I think he's pretty handsome myself!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

He's just one big floofy ball! I love him.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

How old is he in those pics? Don't mean to hijack your thread but for comparison, here is my girl (standard coat)

At 7 weeks:









11 weeks


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just took the ones above today, so he is 9 weeks and 5 days. 


In comparison to your 7 week shot, here he is at 7 weeks:


handsome pup  by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, I :wub: the sideways funny expression, how cute!!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hehe that was the pre-almost-zoomie-he-could-hardly-stand-sitting-still-for-a-split-second face. I think he really just wanted to eat the camera strap  

Falon, do those pictures help you out at all? He doesn't have super long floofies...gosh I'm so confused lol


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine is a long stock coat, and even his ears and feet were not that fluffy. I am in NO way any type of expert, but I would bet my life your dog is a long coat. I'm surprised frankly your breeder thinks otherwise. 

Oh, and he's darling.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

The breeder swears Kaiser looks the same as the father as a puppy (who turned out to be a short stock as an adult). 

Here is a picture of Kaiser's dad (not taken by me):


guyspuppy by jsnail17, on Flickr

I'm trying to get a picture of his parents as adults.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

oh my goodness are those ears going to stay that way?!? i don't mean to change the topic but that is one handsome, gorgeous, adorable ball of floof!!! i want one :::stomps foot::: 

xxxx


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

haha I'm not sure Zeeva, that's what I'm trying to figure out  I sure do hope so. Kaiser is the darn cutest puppy I've seen, if I do say so myself (well, next to Dakota...because she was a cutie too!!)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Puttin' my vote in for long stock coat!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

whoohoo!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Falon, do those pictures help you out at all? He doesn't have super long floofies...gosh I'm so confused lol


Head on shots I think no but now I'm leaning more towards long stock...the side shot of his whole body looks familiar, 

and the ear fluffs too.


Although...here is a pic of Kastle head on and your boy looks VERY similar...no?

It seems like he looks a lot like Kastle and my breeder said he's be a stock coat as well...but he turned out long stock like many on here said he'd be. Maybe you'll end up with a moderate long stock. Kastle's body hair is not very long but his ear/butt/tail/toes are.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

oh gosh they could be siblings, or at least cousins, in that last shot of yours! I wish Kaiser's ears would go up so we could see what the hair on the back of his head does in comparison to your Kastle's. I love the ear floof shot of yours too


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kaiser2012 said:


> oh gosh they could be siblings, or at least cousins, in that last shot of yours! I wish Kaiser's ears would go up so we could see what the hair on the back of his head does in comparison to your Kastle's. I love the ear floof shot of yours too


I just posted a better comparison on you Flickr. I think you have a good chance of a fluffy!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

yay! I saw the picture...how cool is that!? Do you know how the other pups in the litter Kastle came from turned out?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kaiser2012 said:


> yay! I saw the picture...how cool is that!? Do you know how the other pups in the litter Kastle came from turned out?


Last I knew, there was one long stock solid black female and the rest were standard stock coats. Both his sire and dam have the LC gene so they throw coaties all the time.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder why the breeders thought your boy would be standard stock? I still think he's awesome...probably the most handsome I've seen!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

FG167 said:


> It seems like he looks a lot like Kastle and my breeder said he's be a stock coat as well...but he turned out long stock like many on here said he'd be. Maybe you'll end up with a moderate long stock. *Kastle's body hair is not very long but his ear/butt/tail/toes are.*


Isn't that funny--Rocket's body hair is quite long, I think, but his ears aren't, and his toes are completely normal. Heh.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kaiser2012 said:


> The breeder swears Kaiser looks the same as the father as a puppy (who turned out to be a short stock as an adult).
> 
> Here is a picture of Kaiser's dad (not taken by me):
> 
> ...


See, I don't think he does look just like his dad. Markings, yes. But I don't see floofy ears in that picture, and there's often something different about the face shape of LC puppies too, they're rounder looking compared to their littermates. You can really see it in the 7 week old picture.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Kaiser2012.......If I were to make a judgement call.....I would have to say that your breeder is *wrong* ....._your puppy *does* look like a long stock coated puppy._
I think the adult coat will be similar to Kastles (beautiful long stock coated sable puppy)...and will not have an exaggerated length and fullness in the outer coat.....most likely only around the ears, tail and feathering.

Best wishes....what a sweet looking pup!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Robin!! I do love some Kastle  I'm going to post a picture of Dakota, even though she is a mix:

Cassidy, I agree, though I dont know if that shot is close enough to show any floofs, if they even exist. I wish I had better pictures of the dad, but I don't think he has any (I don't think the breeder is as camera-crazy as I am  lol) I am still waiting to hear about pictures of the parents. Also, that is really interesting about the face structure! I never thought to compare that.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oops here are the pictures:

Dakota (with a stick in her mouth...oh how she has a stick fetish even today)-you can see ear floofies in this image, and she was about 2 months old, give or take here (she was a rescue):


baby kota with a stick by jsnail17, on Flickr

Dakota now (well, a little over 3 years ago, when she was 3ish)-WHERE did those butt floofys and tail fan come from!? I loved it. They started appearing at about 9mos of age:


Snow Dog! by jsnail17, on Flickr

and PLEASE disregard the fact that I'm in this image (ugh) but when Kaiser gets wet (or at least semi-dry, lol) you can see how his fur crimps a bit (Dakota's STILL does this today...and to think, people PAID for that look in the 80s  hehe):


big boy! by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

My vote is long. Is the sire a dark sable. Great looking pup by the way


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am thinking plushy to long also. Not short standard. You will need to keep updates for us so we can see what he ends up being, he is so darn cute I want to steal him from you LOL!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Kaiser2012.......If I were to make a judgement call.....I would have to say that your breeder is *wrong* ....._your puppy *does* look like a long stock coated puppy._
> I think the adult coat will be similar to Kastles (beautiful long stock coated sable puppy)...and will not have an exaggerated length and fullness in the outer coat.....most likely only around the ears, tail and feathering.
> 
> Best wishes....what a sweet looking pup!




:thumbup:


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Heidi, I am like the picture-monster...so you will DEFINITELY continue to see Kaiser as he matures   

Happy dance for the longer coat potential!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

This will be fun to watch !!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh he is simply adorable :wub: :wub:

My next pup I would really love a coatie


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

thank you  Still don't know for sure what he will be...but I'm hoping the majority here turns out being correct!!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Other than color, he looks very similar to Harley when he was that age.
Here is Harley at about 10 weeks.








And a recent photo, he is a L/C.


----------



## LoSt GhoSt (Apr 13, 2011)

Kaiser2012 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> baby kota with a stick by jsnail17, on Flickr
> ...


She grew up to be a really pretty dog.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Harley is too cute!!!


and thanks lostghost   I love her to pieces. She's such a great girl!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how stinkin cute is that puppy, papers or not he is just adorable (love the picture in your avitar). 3rd picture i can see the devilish look in his eye  thanks for sharing


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

lol I will definitely continue to share updates  He is a cutie! My little teddy bear-ewok (according to the most popular references he receives!)


----------

